# Check Cashing



## Lon (Sep 8, 2015)

*Check Cashing 
*I thought it was just New Zealanders that held on to checks for months before finally depositing or cashing them. I don't get it. You give me a check and I will get it cashed or deposited before the ink is dry. I wrote a check for $750 USD to a individual in June and this morning I see on the computer that my checking account was credited with $700 because the check was never cashed. The person that I wrote the check to is not a FAT CAT that doesn't need the $700. I called him thinking that he misplaced or lost the check and he said "no I just didn't get around to it". This has happened to me quite a few times in the past couple years when I am in New Zealand but now it seems to be happening here as well. Checks that aren't cashed is idle $$$$ not working or being productive. 
Do you hold on to checks for a long time


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2015)

Never. I rarely get a paper check anymore but last time I did I think it was a rebate for a small amount. Next time I went out I deposited it. I didn't want it laying around.

However, several years ago when my father's estate was being settled a paper check (from a company, not an individual) several years old was among the things found in his safe deposit box. :shrug: Odd because he was conscientious about his banking.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 8, 2015)

I find that checks written to private clubs often rot in somebody's desk drawer for a few months.


----------



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

Seems fewer and fewer folks even use checks anymore, 'ceptin for yours truly! Time was, plastic used in a store took forever to authorize, today it's within seconds. I once had it out with our Executive Secretary at the Plant: she insisted no bank would honor a check drawn upon it, if the signature did not match their records! She would not listen to the logic that for a bank to signature-verify each and every personal check which came in would have required an absolute ARMY of employees!   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

If someone would not cash my check then it would be their loss...


----------

